# State versus National land management history



## Watcher (Dec 31, 2008)

An interesting history lesson on turning over Federal land to states. I'm sure there are also success stories. This one's not.

http://trib.com/lifestyles/home-and...cle_a35b19c6-d1b3-5e28-a0a3-a34b20e3d312.html


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

Vote Democrat keep your public lands and lose your guns

Vote Republican keep your guns and lose your public lands


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

Vote smart and keep both.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Lonetree said:


> Vote smart and keep both.


As long as people make general assumptions about a candidate based solely on his/her party affiliation there will be no smart voting.
People, stop aliening yourself with a party, become and openly endorse independence.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

BPturkeys said:


> As long as people make general assumptions about a candidate based solely on his/her party affiliation there will be no smart voting.
> People, stop aliening yourself with a party, become and openly endorse independence.


Yes and I think that's what LT means.


----------

